# "PhoneItiPad" Compatible Nouvel iPad ?



## badboy71 (28 Août 2012)

Bonjour a tous,

voila je souhaite m'acheter un nouvel iPad 3g et je voudrais savoir si le tweak cydia PhoneIt-iPad est compatible car je n'ai pas trouver ma réponse sur le net.

c'est un tweak qui coute 15 et qui permet d'appeler et d'envoyer des sms depuis son iPad.


----------



## badboy71 (30 Août 2012)

personne pour répondre a ma question ?

je devrais avoir mon iPad la semaine prochaine j'essayerai le tweak et je vous dirai si cela fonctionne


----------



## tflorian (22 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,
toute mes excuses pour le déterrage de post, mais compte tenus de ton dernier post, j'aimerais connaitre tes retours d'expériences sur la compatibilité de PhoneITiPad et les ipad 3G (idéalement l'ipad mini ...)

d'avance merci,
TFlorian


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Mai 2013)

En Frence, que ce soit chez SFR ou Orange, ce truc n'a jamais fonctionné sur aucun de mes iPads (2, 3, 4).
Perds pas 15...


----------

